# Ende vom 2G (GSM) Netz - Modem für (Alarm) SMS Versand



## Michael.Uray (16 Oktober 2019)

So wie es aussieht, wird das 2G Netz ja über kurz oder lang außer Betrieb genommen werden.
Bei Rogers, einem großen Provider in Kanada, ist dies bereits für Ende 2020 angekündigt, auch im deutschsprachigen Raum habe ich schon über dessen baldiges Ende gelesen.

Ist eigentlich generell der reguläre SMS Versand über ein 4G Netz möglich?

Wir haben aktuell bei unseren Anlagen ein "BGS2T-RS232 GSM Terminal" 2G Modem verbaut, welches von einer SPS über RS232 angesprochen wird.
Was würde es hier für Alternativen geben?

Gibt es 4G Modems welche über RS232 angesprochen werden können und so einen SMS Versand ermöglichen?
Würde so ein Modem den selben AT Befehlssatz wie ein 2G Modem verwenden und könnte dies demnach einfach getauscht werden?


----------



## Sven Rothenpieler (17 Oktober 2019)

SMS ist ein Dienst aus dem 2G-Netz, SMS können nicht über 4G versendet werden.
Es bleibt abzuwarten oder zu klären (am besten mit örtlichen Mobilfunkanbietern), ob wirklich das komplette 2G-Netz abgeschaltet wird oder nur einzelne Bänder, weil diese vielleicht für 4G und 5G benötigt werden. Diese Aussagen kenne ich aus der ACH-Region. In Deutschland wird es wohl nicht so schnell gehen, weil die gesamte Telefonie über 2G läuft. Bevor in Deutschland 2G abgeschaltet wird, ist erst einmal 3G dran (Telekom bis Ende 2020, Vodafone bis Ende 2021 lt. Medienberichten).

Grundsätzlich gibt es 4G-Modems, die AT-Befehle verarbeiten können und auf IP wandeln, z. B. von uns - *INSYS icom*.


----------



## Michael.Uray (17 Oktober 2019)

Sven Rothenpieler schrieb:


> SMS ist ein Dienst aus dem 2G-Netz, SMS können nicht über 4G versendet werden.



In diesem Forum hier schreibt jemand, dass es funktioniert.

Auch unser Kunde aus Kanada hat bestätigt, dass er mit seinem Mobiltelefon SMS verschicken kann, aber eben nicht über unser 2G Modem.

Unser Alarmwählgerät Hersteller RSE sagt ebenfalls, dass ein SMS Versand mit einem 4G Modem dann weiterhin möglich ist, sollte das 2G Netz bei uns eingestellt werden.


----------

